Has anyone received an invite/rejection email for the Winter 2018 batch yet? - adamn100
======
jackma2017
I have woken up in the middle of the night to check out Email. eagerly
waiting..!!

~~~
adamn100
I'm refreshing the page a zillion times.

------
jackma2017
How much reimbursement can we get for travel expenses? Per team.

~~~
jmdperalta
they said they will cover all expenses

~~~
GregoryStorm
As a bootstrapped company, I would already be thrifty about travel with my own
money, but I'd be even more thrifty with somebody else's.

So be thoughtful about your spending. Just because you can expense it, don't
use it as an opportunity to charter a private jet, pop bottles of champagne
and stay at the Four Seasons. :-)

~~~
jackma2017
Thanks, But I'm asking it because we are 3 co-founders in a team. so, as a
bootstrapped company we can't afford to move with my 2 co-founders for an
interview.

~~~
GregoryStorm
Check out this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBlN0MadgUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBlN0MadgUo).
They had a team of 4 founders in different parts of the world and they were
all encouraged to be there for the meeting.

------
buellfire
Not yet - but checking my email obsessively!

~~~
adamn100
The wait feels like forever.

~~~
buellfire
It sure does! I'm trying to stay busy but it's pretty difficult. Good luck to
you!

~~~
adamn100
Good luck to you as well :)

~~~
karma1
Hey guys, any updates? Good luck to all regardless!

~~~
buellfire
Still nothing here! Thank you ;)

------
jackma2017
if we have not been selected, then we get rejection mail?

~~~
buellfire
Yes we should all get one either way.

~~~
adamn100
Are you sure we get a rejection email?

~~~
buellfire
Yep! From the FAQ: "You'll either receive an invitation to interview that
contains details of our in-person meeting, or you'll get an email to say that
we won't be interviewing you right now. If you aren't invited to interview, we
hope that you don't get discouraged and that you continue with your pursuit to
build something great."

~~~
adamn100
Thank you.

------
java707
any news, guys?

~~~
asnyc
Finally they have started coming - Someone reported in the other group

------
enriquesalas506
nothing here

~~~
adamn100
Is it 10 pm PT?

~~~
GregoryStorm
From [http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

1\. If you want to apply, please submit your application online by 8 pm PT on
October 3. Groups that submit early have a small advantage because we have
more time to read their applications.

2\. On October 24, by 10PM, we’ll invite the groups that seem most promising
to meet us in Mountain View in early November. We’ll reimburse reasonable
travel expenses.

Being they said 8pm PT on the previous line item, I would guess that it's 10pm
PT for the invitations. So basically, three more long hours to go... Good
luck!

~~~
buellfire
Good catch! Thanks for sharing. Looks like a long night ahead still haha!

------
jmdperalta
the wait....

~~~
adamn100
yes, it been the worst 5 hours of my life. super restless!

~~~
jmdperalta
omg I can't take it anymore! Am going crazy! hehe

